
Time Warner Cable tells FCC to shut up about net neutrality - vaksel
http://arstechnica.com/telecom/news/2009/04/time-warner-cable-to-fcc-shut-up-about-net-neutrality.ars
======
spoiledtechie
I wish they don't allow caps but everyone know the FCC is a corrupt board of
folks..... Sad but true..

